# Hunting > The Magazine >  Gyrocopter Flight Over Dannevirke And District.

## Dundee

Seen a few buzzing around and every Jaffa anniversary they arrive in Dvke. :Have A Nice Day: 
Went out for a look.

This one got my attention. :Have A Nice Day: 

Then I saw a green one :ORLY: 

Wasn't long and I had checked out the cockpit of the white one,yip I could fly that :Have A Nice Day: 

I stood back and had another look at the machine :Cool: 

Wasn't long and I had slipped my ass in and my grubby feet were on the controls :Thumbsup: 

I was away looking at my mates farm where they irrigate..(lucky bugger) 
Then I flew towards my sisters place up towards the Ruahines and buzzed them. :Grin: 

Headed toward our farm but had to fly around Dannevirke (civil aviation rules) can't fly microlight or gyrocopters over townships. :Wtfsmilie: 

I had flown around the township and went to check the farm out. The farm is on the right side of the road :Sad: 

Then buzzed home :Zomg: 

After that I flew too the run off and checked the river spots we fish also :Yuush: 

Back over the farm on way back to areodrome.

Then over the shit ponds before landing. Looks like town is out of shit as well as water :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

And I returned the gyrocopter back in one piece to the owner just as another one took off. :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 



Hope you all enjoyed that it took me a while to write that and add the pics. :Wink:

----------


## P38

Bloody well done Dundee!

Shoulda flown up to the Snee road reserve and checked out all the clearings Tahr posted the other day while you had the chance.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## screamO

Yea I think the white one would have been my choice, it looks a bit safer. Did it have the rotex engine?

----------


## veitnamcam

Did ya count all the trout?

----------


## kiwi39

they're a cool piece of kit .. seriously cool ... and they can land practically anywhere. 

Nice report @Dundee .... wonder if they can get me high enough to jump out of (and live)

----------


## Dundee

> they're a cool piece of kit .. seriously cool ... and they can land practically anywhere. 
> 
> Nice report @Dundee .... wonder if they can get me high enough to jump out of (and live)


Can get to 10000 feet @kiwi39

----------


## Dundee

> Did ya count all the trout?


I was looking. :Wink:

----------


## kiwi39

> Can get to 10000 feet @kiwi39


Hmmmm second thoughts .... dont like the look of that human slicer behind the cockpit ....

----------


## Dundee

> Hmmmm second thoughts .... dont like the look of that human slicer behind the cockpit ....


If that fails the top rotars can get you down,might go up in the green one without the cockpit tomorrow :Grin:

----------


## HNTMAD

Pretty sure the green one is owned by a guy Paul from Upper Hutt, built himself, has an real "bush" airstrip too

----------


## Beaker

Very cool!

The screen pic looks neat, must have a nose cam? I feel another project on the wish list!  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

The red one came down from Tauraunga in 2 hrs and the one I took came from Wellington. I spoke too so many people unsure about names but was introduced too a fella Paul ,one came from Huntly.

----------


## sako75

You crazy men and your flying machines
Would love to go over Southland/Otago in a biplane

----------


## P38

> Did ya count all the trout?


Dundee

I carefully rechecked all the photos of the river and your farm.

And from what I can see there appears to be at least a dozen trout and one lamb missing  :Sad: 

Poachers maybe.  :Wink: 

Better get on to that.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## R93

I would never go near one of those egg beaters unless Bill Black was flying it.😆
There is a reason they are not allowed to fly over built up areas.😀
I would get behind the controls of an R22 and I vowed never to get in one,  let alone drive one again, before a gyro.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gerbs

I was carefully checking those irrigated photos - I was out on a farm at Oringi (greenest farm in the area) yesterday shooting hares, saw of whirly-gyro-mawhatsit!
Looks like great fun  :Grin:

----------


## NRT

My old man has got a German made one with Rotax motor awesome bit of kit ,he can fly it in heavier winds then a r22 is capable of and he does .

----------


## R93

Helicopters really only have a hover limit when it comes to wind. Airspeed is a factor but you have VNE as a limit.
Why you would want to fly in high winds in light Helicopters is beyond me. People get killed all the time because of wind related effects on Helicopters.  Wind caused the death of best pilot I was privileged to know.
Sorry to hijack Dundee but do me a favor and stay away from the friggin things.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Nice on Dundee.
As R93 said stay away from those gyro things mate, the have a habit of making smokey holes in the ground :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

You must be getting old Dave, that self preservation instinct has kicked in.  :Wink:

----------


## Nibblet

> Nice on Dundee.
> As R93 said stay away from those gyro things mate, the have a habit of making smokey holes in the ground
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He should be fine as long as he doesn't sneeze...

----------


## Shootm

Good on yah dundee.  Shit your place looks dry.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Dundee



----------


## K95

Gotta be nuts to fly in one of those things... My uncle has one and was telling me all about how safe they are. He has only crash landed three times now I think. Safe as houses.
Looks bloody dry Dundee, here's hoping for some rain.

----------


## R93

> You must be getting old Dave, that self preservation instinct has kicked in.


Having kids and being around for them is what has changed. 

I would still go out and do venison or some catching in a heartbeat, if it payed the bills. Unless on maybe a doc contract I doubt it will ever again.
Can't be assed with any other type of flying. 




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Yea I think the white one would have been my choice, it looks a bit safer. Did it have the rotex engine?


Not sure about the engine another stinking hot day here with northerly breeze blowing. Just seen one wizz past. Going out there again,they must be safer than Asian Airways :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Where you driving  the angry palm tree Dunners or just added ballast?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Don't copy that @R93

----------


## R93

> Don't copy that @R93


Did you pilot the gyro or were you a passenger (ballast)?
Copy?😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Don't copy that @R93


No more beersies for you bro :Have A Nice Day: 
R93 Dundee struggles with a quad.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> No more beersies for you bro
> R93 Dundee struggles with a quad.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haa! ha!! That's why I asked😆

His trotters would be too short to reach the pedals😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Missed my fly tonight. The white one I was in did have a rotex motor @scream0 and had just departed for Wellington when I got there tonight.
Most of the lads were going to town for a feed. And will be flying later.

This one is flying to Tauraunga tomorrow. eta 2hrs :Cool:  better than a bus trip of 6 hrs. :Thumbsup: 


This single seater buzzed us before I got there. :Yuush: 



13 gyros turned up for the weekend. :Have A Nice Day: 



They all flew south this morning towards Woodville and will have another fly tommorow before departing.

Life is full of risks!!  Be boring if there was no risks :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

Saw one flying home last night. I was up the Mohaka and it was headed Taupo way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

A few more pics.... enjoy :Cool:

----------


## GravelBen

> You crazy men and your flying machines
> Would love to go over Southland/Otago in a biplane


They do scenic flights at Mandeville airfield (just out of Gore) in a Tiger Moth, quite a cool aircraft museum there to look around too.

Croydon Air Services




Those gyrocopters look quite fun, some of them are pretty minimal though aren't they... a seat strapped to the front of a 1984 Subaru motor with an old clothesline on top!

----------


## screamO

F##k that


May as well just use this

----------


## veitnamcam

> They do scenic flights at Mandeville airfield (just out of Gore) in a Tiger Moth, quite a cool aircraft museum there to look around too.
> 
> Croydon Air Services
> 
> Attachment 33495
> 
> 
> Those gyrocopters look quite fun, some of them are pretty minimal though aren't they... a seat strapped to the front of a 1984 Subaru motor with an old clothesline on top!




There is Mum and Dads xmas present sorted :Thumbsup:

----------


## sakokid

Excellent report Dundee. Would have been good to see. Could one of those lift a deer?

----------


## BRADS

> Excellent report Dundee. Would have been good to see. Could one of those lift a deer?


No, they struggle to fly themselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Excellent report Dundee. Would have been good to see. Could one of those lift a deer?


Need a runway to take off.

----------


## Dundee

> F##k that
> 
> 
> May as well just use this


I would fit in that easy :Grin:

----------


## kiwiaviator

Great pics thanks. Yep, they can land anywhere. Trouble is getting off again if the LZ is too small. I fly microlights and sometimes check out new hunting spots. Gyros would be heaps better for this..

----------

